# Solved: Can access shared files and ping using ip, but not computer name



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a curious problem on my home network at the moment which means I can access the shared files and ping using the ip address, but not the computer name, of a xp computer. I found lots of other people who had this problem and they fixed it with a few commands at command prompt, but that didn't work for me.

Here is the setup:
1 XP computer - no problems accessing other computer using computer name
1 Vista laptop - where all the problems are
and a router

I have static ips for both computers and I have the dns set up correctly.

Of course as all my music and files are on the other computer, and all the programs are looking for \\computername not \\ipaddress, so the programs are complaining that they can't find anything

Here is an ipconfig /all

C:\Users\Andy>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andys-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4E-98-F7-51
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2d76:7bc0:755e:f934%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.15(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.104.130.9
212.104.130.65
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-8E-C6-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3024:bc0d:dce5:9316%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.16(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 212.104.130.9
212.104.130.65
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7F3AE7C9-61C1-4B78-B882-21499C7E6
DA7}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:d5c7:a2d6:30fa:3c79:3f57:feef(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30fa:3c79:3f57:feef%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{59961DE3-EB20-4D74-B963-E49B70D6F
034}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7F3AE7C9-61C1-4B78-B882-21499C7E6
DA7}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Hope you can help!

Thanks a lot,
Andy


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sometimes you get problems when you have a computer with multiple connections to the same LAN, but you definitely have one issue ...

(from a JohnWill post)

The Peer-Peer node is the issue.
Create a file with the following contents in NOTEPAD. Save it as NETFIX.REG from the File menu of notepad.

--------------------------------------- Include data after this line ---------------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters]

"NodeType"=-
"DhcpNodeType"=-
---------------------------------- include data before this line -----------------------------

Double click the file and say Yes to the merge question. Reboot and see if you're cookin' again.


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

I certainly cookin' again!

I'll be keeping that reg file!

Thanks very much for you help,
Andy


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## greenrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you! Thank you! I have been fighting a similar problem for months. When I saw your answer, I checked my network card mode and behold it was "peer-to-peer". I fixed it with your NETFIX.REG file and now everything works great! And I can access the laptop from the XP desktop whereas before it would just give me the rasberry.

My question is: Does Vista come setup this way or did I somehow change something unawares? Since there seems to be hundreds of users out there with the same problem, it must be Vista default!!!

A happy camper,

Richard


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad it worked for you.  It's not a Vista default; at least my Vista has never encountered it. I doubt that you did anything; it seems to just happen, and I have not heard any theories of why or how.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Ghosts.


----------

